# Leo - Gazidis: la rottura a causa della politica sui giovani.



## admin (22 Maggio 2019)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com, tra Leonardo e Gazidis si è arrivati alla rottura a causa della politica sui giovani. L'AD, infatti, vuole un Milan under 25. Il dirigenti brasiliano, invece, un mix tra giovani ed esperti. Leonardo voleva Ibrahimovic al Milan a gennaio.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2019)

Ma questo non poteva restare all'Arsenal?

Tutti noi sti soggetti...


----------



## 13-33 (22 Maggio 2019)

Si capice perche l'Arsenal no vinceva nulla con questa mentalita !!!


----------



## Heaven (22 Maggio 2019)

Che incubo sto Gazidis. Ci condannerà alla mediocrità definitivamente


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, tra Leonardo e Gazidis si è arrivati alla rottura a causa della politica sui giovani. L'AD, infatti, vuole un Milan under 25. Il dirigenti brasiliano, invece, un mix tra giovani ed esperti. Leonardo voleva Ibrahimovic al Milan a gennaio.



Pertanto tutti gli over 25 saranno venduti, più gli under che già hanno mercato sicuro (es. Donnarumma)?
E chi verrà ad allenare questa fucina permanente di plusvalenze?


----------



## Davidoff (22 Maggio 2019)

Ma quanto è ridicolo limitare così l'età dei giocatori? Penso non ci sia nemmeno una squadra in Europa ad avere la pretesa di essere composta esclusivamente da mocciosi, l'Atalanta stessa ha diversi giocatori di esperienza. Sono allibito.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, tra Leonardo e Gazidis si è arrivati alla rottura a causa della politica sui giovani. L'AD, infatti, vuole un Milan under 25. Il dirigenti brasiliano, invece, un mix tra giovani ed esperti. Leonardo voleva Ibrahimovic al Milan a gennaio.



Bah se l'oggetto del contendere è il 38 enne Ibra allora ha ragione Gazidis.

Ma penso che se si è arrivati davvero alla rottura i motivi sono altri e più seri.

La politica degli under 25 di per sé non significa nulla. Dipende sempre dalla qualità dei giocatori che si prendono e con quali costi.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Maggio 2019)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Si capice perche l'Arsenal no vinceva nulla con questa mentalita !!!



Veramente l'Arsenal non ha di sicuro questa politica, anzi. Compra anche campioni e li paga pure cari.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Maggio 2019)

Me sembra na strunzat...
(un motivo un po futile per addirittura divorziare)


----------



## kipstar (22 Maggio 2019)

quindi secondo questo concetto Gigio dovrebbe rimanere....
ma comunque anche io sono per i ragazzi giovani.....ma la cosa importante è che siano bravi!!!! spero che il concetto sia questo.....


----------



## davidelynch (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, tra Leonardo e Gazidis si è arrivati alla rottura a causa della politica sui giovani. L'AD, infatti, vuole un Milan under 25. Il dirigenti brasiliano, invece, un mix tra giovani ed esperti. Leonardo voleva Ibrahimovic al Milan a gennaio.



Boh ancora devo capire perché stanno tutti descrivendo gazidis come il capo degli scemi...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Maggio 2019)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Si capice perche l'Arsenal no vinceva nulla con questa mentalita !!!



ma quando finirà questa leggenda metropolitana dell'arsenal che compra solo bambini?


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, tra Leonardo e Gazidis si è arrivati alla rottura a causa della politica sui giovani. L'AD, infatti, vuole un Milan under 25. Il dirigenti brasiliano, invece, un mix tra giovani ed esperti. Leonardo voleva Ibrahimovic al Milan a gennaio.



Mi sento male... 
Ogni volta che sento nominare Gazidis comincio a provare fastidio fisico... Mi succedeva così anche con Galliani... Non c'è male, in così poco tempo


----------



## Konrad (22 Maggio 2019)

De Ligt e Bonifazi sono entrambi difensori centrali under 23...tra l'uno e l'altro passa la differenza tra il lottare per qualcosa di importante e farlo per la salvezza.

La politica under 23 mi sta bene...se gli under sono comunque di qualità e se hai un'allenatore in grado di temprarli, sfruttarli al massimo e non piegarli a un credo tattico catenacciaro e per nulla orientato alla rete.
Io rabbrividisco al solo pensiero che Everton possa essere messo sull'esterno da Gattuso che gli chieda di tornare a fare il terzino.

Questo conta...il resto è fuffa!!!


----------



## Garrincha (22 Maggio 2019)

Per sanare i conti l'unica è fare per qualche anno L' Ajax, spendere poco e vendere tanto, il che non esclude che si possa raggiungere dei traguardi nel contempo.

Fatico a pensare che Leonardo da persona intelligente quale da l'impressione e a conoscenza della situazione veritiera del Milan ponga degli aut aut e pretenda di spendere centinaia di milioni sul mercato a meno che non pensasse di fare come Sabatini e vendere a cinquanta acquistando a trenta mentre Gazidis vuole acquistare a dieci con stipendi bassi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Maggio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Per sanare i conti l'unica è fare per qualche anno L' Ajax, spendere poco e vendere tanto, il che non esclude che si possa raggiungere dei traguardi nel contempo.
> 
> Fatico a pensare che Leonardo da persona intelligente quale da l'impressione e a conoscenza della situazione veritiera del Milan ponga degli aut aut e pretenda di spendere centinaia di milioni sul mercato a meno che non pensasse di fare come Sabatini e vendere a cinquanta acquistando a trenta mentre Gazidis vuole acquistare a dieci con stipendi bassi



Abbiamo un deficit di 100 milioni l’anno.
La uefa di riffa o di raffa ci drena tutti i ricavi se non addirittura ci ostacola la partecipazione (con squalifiche o arbitraggi) finché non azzeriamo strutturalmente per un pó di anni questo deficit seguendo le regole.

Questa é l’unica prioritá dei prossimi 2-3 anni e la,politica dei giovani é la migliore per questa politica.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Maggio 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Boh ancora devo capire perché stanno tutti descrivendo gazidis come il capo degli scemi...



Per lo stesso motivo per cui dipingono Gattuso come un vate della panchina...


----------



## hiei87 (22 Maggio 2019)

Chiaramente aveva stra-ragione Leonardo. Ma non penso sia tutto lì. Secondo me molto è dovuto anche alle diverse visioni su Gattuso e sul futuro della panchina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, tra Leonardo e Gazidis si è arrivati alla rottura a causa della politica sui giovani. L'AD, infatti, vuole un Milan under 25. Il dirigenti brasiliano, invece, un mix tra giovani ed esperti. Leonardo voleva Ibrahimovic al Milan a gennaio.



Questa roba io fatico a digerirla, l'ho mal sopportata per anni con la gestione berlusconiana. Vediamo che succede ma stavolta la mia passione temp faccia "crac".


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2019)

Da una parte Leo che porta Higuain,vuol affiancargli Ibra,Fabregas dopo aver preso Paqueta riesce a prendere dalla Juve un ottimo difensore,giovane promessa italiana,e quando gli viene negato Ibra riesce comunque a portare il capo cannoniere della serie A alla corte di Gattuso.
Dall'altra Gazidis che lo vuole fare fuori,che ha bloccato Fabregas ed Ibra (avremmo centrato la CL da due mesi) che è rimasto soddisfatto di Gattuso da quanto dicono.
Beh fate 2+2 e rendetevi conto di cosa ci aspetta.


----------



## luigi61 (22 Maggio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Mi sento male...
> Ogni volta che sento nominare Gazidis comincio a provare fastidio fisico... Mi succedeva così anche con Galliani... Non c'è male, in così poco tempo



A me urta proprio i nervi, mi irrita , lo avessi davanti lo insulterei pesantemente; detto questo cerco di controllarmi ragionando e mi dico: Gazidis non è piovuto dal cielo , E STATO INGAGGIATO e pagato pure a peso d'oro ergo l'origine del male è altrove, il vero responsabile è chi lo ha messo lì per fare quel tipo di lavoro, altrimenti continuava Leo come fatto in precedenza; a mio parere il mix tra esperti e giovani che perseguiva Leo era la giusta strada per poter , nei giusti modi e tempi risalire, compreso un'allenatore che può non piacere ma sarebbe stato la manna per noi ossia Conte; ed invece ci ritroviamo a commentare ben altri scenari , ma la responsabilità di quello che accadrà e tutta di Elliott


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Maggio 2019)

Elliott e Gazidis non capiscono nulla di questo sport.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Elliott e Gazidis non capiscono nulla di questo sport.



...per loro il Milan è una azienda come tante.


----------



## enigmistic02 (22 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Veramente l'Arsenal non ha di sicuro questa politica, anzi. Compra anche campioni e li paga pure cari.



Esattamente. 


In ogni caso io non credo che Gazidis si diverta ad imporre una determinata politica di profili possibilmente giovani da crescere e magari rivendere a prezzo rivalutato. C'è la concreta e reale esigenza di sistemare i bilanci e una società di calcio senza stadio di proprietà e con la Uefa che vigila pronta a stangare, non si può fare altro che reperire talento a basso costo, possibilmente costruendo una squadra con un senso tattico logico, aggiungo io.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Maggio 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> 
> In ogni caso io non credo che Gazidis si diverta ad imporre una determinata politica di profili possibilmente giovani da crescere e magari rivendere a prezzo rivalutato. C'è la concreta e reale esigenza di sistemare i bilanci e una società di calcio senza stadio di proprietà e con la Uefa che vigila pronta a stangare, non si può fare altro che reperire talento a basso costo, possibilmente costruendo una squadra con un senso tattico logico, aggiungo io.



Che poi costruissimo una squadra con senso tattico logico da gestire con pazienza e coerenza raggiungeremmo tranquillamente i nostri obiettivi almeno in serie A, come dimostrano bene i casi di Napoli e Atalanta.

Certo il Milan sarebbe un'altra cosa ma per quello serve un budget irragionevole nella condizione in cui siamo.


----------



## enigmistic02 (22 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che poi costruissimo una squadra con senso tattico logico da gestire con pazienza e coerenza raggiungeremmo tranquillamente i nostri obiettivi almeno in serie A, come dimostrano bene i casi di Napoli e Atalanta.
> 
> Certo il Milan sarebbe un'altra cosa ma per quello serve un budget irragionevole nella condizione in cui siamo.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che poi costruissimo una squadra con senso tattico logico da gestire con pazienza e coerenza raggiungeremmo tranquillamente i nostri obiettivi almeno in serie A, come dimostrano bene i casi di Napoli e Atalanta.
> 
> Certo il Milan sarebbe un'altra cosa ma per quello serve un budget irragionevole nella condizione in cui siamo.



Napoli e Atalanta però sono anche state plasmate da Sarri e Gasperini, noi ci ritroveremo di nuovo Gattuso. Altre annate di veleno, toccate con mano e partite regalate per paura dell'avversario, che bellezza...


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Napoli e Atalanta però sono anche state plasmate da Sarri e Gasperini, noi ci ritroveremo di nuovo Gattuso. Altre annate di veleno, toccate con mano e partite regalate per paura dell'avversario, che bellezza...



Il Napoli ci è davanti da 6 o 7 anni ormai, dai tempi di Mazzarri e Cavani.
Non è un discorso di allenatore ma di gestione e programmazione, di coerenza e continuità nella costruzione di una squadra e della mentalità.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Maggio 2019)

Ogni volta che c'è una rottura ideologica, un conflitto politico interno in società, prevale sempre la via di gran lunga peggiore per noi tifosi. Sembra di vivere in un racconto distopico. Non ce lo meritavamo.


----------



## CarpeDiem (22 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Da una parte Leo che porta Higuain,vuol affiancargli Ibra,Fabregas dopo aver preso Paqueta riesce a prendere dalla Juve un ottimo difensore,giovane promessa italiana,e quando gli viene negato Ibra riesce comunque a portare il capo cannoniere della serie A alla corte di Gattuso.
> Dall'altra Gazidis che lo vuole fare fuori,che ha bloccato Fabregas ed Ibra (avremmo centrato la CL da due mesi) che è rimasto soddisfatto di Gattuso da quanto dicono.
> Beh fate 2+2 e rendetevi conto di cosa ci aspetta.



Leonardo avrebbe voluto acquistare 2 ex giocatori e Gazidis logicamente l'ha bloccato.
P.S. Nessuno lo dice ma Fabregas poi è andato al Monaco e ha fatto piangere


----------



## MassimoRE (23 Maggio 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> quindi secondo questo concetto Gigio dovrebbe rimanere....
> ma comunque anche io sono per i ragazzi giovani.....ma la cosa importante è che siano bravi!!!! spero che il concetto sia questo.....


E anche Leo evidentemente, visto che a gennaio ha comprato un 21enne e un 23enne.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è ridicolo limitare così l'età dei giocatori? Penso non ci sia nemmeno una squadra in Europa ad avere la pretesa di essere composta esclusivamente da mocciosi, l'Atalanta stessa ha diversi giocatori di esperienza. Sono allibito.



Concordo, sarebbe assurdo, una vera e propria follia.



Konrad ha scritto:


> De Ligt e Bonifazi sono entrambi difensori centrali under 23...tra l'uno e l'altro passa la differenza tra il lottare per qualcosa di importante e farlo per la salvezza.
> 
> La politica under 23 mi sta bene...se gli under sono comunque di qualità e se hai un'allenatore in grado di temprarli, sfruttarli al massimo e non piegarli a un credo tattico catenacciaro e per nulla orientato alla rete.
> Io rabbrividisco al solo pensiero che Everton possa essere messo sull'esterno da Gattuso che gli chieda di tornare a fare il terzino.
> ...



Infatti, Everton nel Gremio di Renato Portaluppi torna sempre e cmq ad aiutare al terzino, cosi è il miglior giocatore di quella squadra.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

La mia sensazione é che si vada verso un’operazione stile Fiorentina-Corvino di 2 anni fa.

Una cura da cavallo vendendo tanto e comunque tutti quelli con ingaggio importante e comprare a titolo definitivo o in prestito + diritto, tanti giovani scommesse. Una cura che ha ribaltato in positivo il bilancio della Fiorentina (da meno tanto a piú tanto), che tecnicamente (almeno finché c’é stato supporto a Pioli) l’ha mantenuta piú o meno nel limbo in cui era.

Delle tante scommesse, alcune vanno a buon fine (Milenkovic, Lafont, Pezzella, Veretout, Chiesa, Simeone) altre bucano (Hagi, Esseryc...), sicuramente poni una base economicamente e tecnicamente sostenibile dalla quale poi muoverti, ma l’ambiente puó diventare una polveriera, perché é una dichiarazione di rinuncia nel breve ai risultati sportivi difficile da digerire e se l’ambiente esplode si é visto che cosa puó succedere.

Mamsecondo me ci aspetta una soluzione del genere. Non é piú tollerabile ne dalla Uefa, ne dalla proprietá un passivo di bilancio come il nostro.


----------



## showtaarabt (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La mia sensazione é che si vada verso un’operazione stile Fiorentina-Corvino di 2 anni fa.
> 
> Una cura da cavallo vendendo tanto e comunque tutti quelli con ingaggio importante e comprare a titolo definitivo o in prestito + diritto, tanti giovani scommesse. Una cura che ha ribaltato in positivo il bilancio della Fiorentina (da meno tanto a piú tanto), che tecnicamente (almeno finché c’é stato supporto a Pioli) l’ha mantenuta piú o meno nel limbo in cui era.
> 
> ...



Ma è normale solo che con una piazza importante come il Milan si possono ottenere risultati ben superiori ad Atalanta e Lazio se ci si muove bene ed almeno il Napoli in 1/2 anni lo si può insidiare seriamente.Per competere con la Juve 4/5 anni ma non si può prescindere da questi passaggi.
Comunque io sarei molto più orgoglioso di arrivare quarto con una squadra con il quarto monteingaggi che quinto sesto con il secondo monteingaggi.
Bisogna investire su un buon allenatore maestro di calcio tipo Sarri o Jardim fare delle mega plusvalenze con Donnarumma e Suso liberarci dei vari Montolivo & co vendere senza troppe pretese i mirabelliani e dare carta bianca a Campos per completare la rosa.E non è è detto che non ne usciamo rafforzati nonostante si taglino sensibilmente i costi...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, tra Leonardo e Gazidis si è arrivati alla rottura a causa della politica sui giovani. L'AD, infatti, vuole un Milan under 25. Il dirigenti brasiliano, invece, un mix tra giovani ed esperti. Leonardo voleva Ibrahimovic al Milan a gennaio.


Ricapitoliamo: due anni fa va via Cravatta Gialla, arriva Fassone che inserisce i suoi "uomini" di fiducia nell'organico, silurando mari e monti. Poi arriva Scaroni e si silurano tutti. Ora arriva Gazidis con una visione completamente nuova e ricominciamo di nuovo da zero.
Direi che basta per comprendere la situazione in cui il Milan versa in questo momento. I "cambi" di proprietà non li cito nemmeno, visto che sono piuttosto convinto che il nano abbia delegato cinesi e Elliott a risolvere il contenzioso con la UEFA, forse un aspetto troppo scomodo e poco conveniente per lui politicamente parlando.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La mia sensazione é che si vada verso un’operazione stile Fiorentina-Corvino di 2 anni fa.
> 
> Una cura da cavallo vendendo tanto e comunque tutti quelli con ingaggio importante e comprare a titolo definitivo o in prestito + diritto, tanti giovani scommesse. Una cura che ha ribaltato in positivo il bilancio della Fiorentina (da meno tanto a piú tanto), che tecnicamente (almeno finché c’é stato supporto a Pioli) l’ha mantenuta piú o meno nel limbo in cui era.
> 
> ...



E infatti la fine sarà come quella della Florentia Viola, né più né meno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2019)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Si capice perche l'Arsenal no vinceva nulla con questa mentalita !!!



In effetti sarebbe il colmo che senza di lui vincessero la EL


----------

